# Training split for rugby



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

As i have said in a previous thread i am playing rugby again.

My dilemma is i don't know how to split my routine up.

At the moment i do: Mon - Delts, biceps

Tues - Legs, calves

Wed - UNI COURSE

Thur - Chest, triceps

Fri - Back, traps

Sat - OFF

Sun - OFF

So i don't know how to split it for rugby. Training is on a Tuesday and a game is on Saturdays. I'm not gonna train on the weekend and i can't train on Wednesdays as i'm at Uni.

Look forward to your replies.


----------



## aben (May 18, 2010)

Hi mate

I play pro rugby myself and currently run a 4 day split. For me push/pull/legs/power seems to work best. Its a bit more functional and specific to the sport rather than training like a body builder if that makes sense?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Best advice is get out the weight room during the season, follow a generic course that matches your playing commitment. add strength and power in the off season.

This site has a basic yet rugby player focused view of training

http://www.rugby.org/articles/rugtrain.htm


----------



## aben (May 18, 2010)

Are you saying dont do any weights during the season? Bearing in mind the season is 8 months of the year thats a crazy idea!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Yep lol, silly but hitting a max on a deadlift or squat on a weight night and finding that your loosing scrums against the head in the last 15 mins cos you got nothing left in the tank.

Your a professional player thats an amazing level in any sport but in rugby regardless of union or legue.

But in social rugby with a bloke at uni I think he could get enough in on the scrum machine, tackle bags, line out drills heavy bags etc.

Pop into a gym by all means, but if your focus is the rugby team for Uni, ask the coach n follow the weight plan he's set out for second rows.


----------



## aben (May 18, 2010)

Fair play mate but why would you have to be going for max and killing yourself? You would know your own body and know how long it takes to recover. Say you play sunday...training legs on monday or tuesday would be plenty of time to recover!

I agree social and professional are different for a few reasons but to not do weights for pretty much 8 months is a bit much mate


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I think i need to expand on what i have said.

I work full time as an engineering manager but going back to uni 1 day a afternoon/evening a week.

I train as a bodybuilder but i want to play rugby again.

It's a local Bristol side, they train on a Tuesday and play Saturdays.

I want to keep my bodybuilding up as much as i can but i want to find a suitable split so i can do both.

I'm not looking at making a massive move into competitive rugby, just training and games and enjoyment really.


----------

